# Drift Breaker engage bracket bending over



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Here's a puzzling issue that I've been dealing with..

When I press down the engage lever on the handlebar, the L shaped bracket that the cable is connected to keeps bending down. Almost like it's pulling too hard causing it to fold over. 

I greased the cable and that seems to be working fine by itself disconnected from the auger assembly. I believe my problem maybe too much tension on the auger assembly? 

Could a lack of a spring or to small of a belt cause this problem?

When I remove the auger belt the cable works great and the bracket doesn't bend. The belt isn't too small, it's actually too big causing the auger not to spin in the snow.

Has anyone run into this problem before?

Cheers


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It could be the belt is too small and it is getting too much tension. That handle doesn't look very sturdy and unfortunately the more it bends the weaker it will get. It could be that is was bent and bent back a few times before you even got it. Could have been poor adjusting or it simply could have had something hit it or got stuck on the roof of someones SUV during transport.


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

No, the belt isn't small, it's actually to big. 
I am thinking of putting a small one on so that the auger is on all of the time.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Start to press the lever down and if it engages fully early, you either need to add a spring some where along the line or the cable is too short. 

A spring will lengthen the cable and provide some give if the auger is fully engaged but the lever is not squeezed all the way. the spring will allow it to go all the way down.

Most of the blowers I have worked on with cables instead of steel rods have springs.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the model # of your blower ???

Like he said about the spring. When you start to pull the handle it starts to take up slack and "loads" the spring so you are pulling through the spring.
.









You might want to consider taking the handle to someone to weld a little brace on it. If you've bent it a couple times already it might be weakening and bust when you need it most. 
But reinforcing it isn't the answer to the actual problem.


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Eager 1 8/26 536-909800

I do have an extra spring that I don't know where is supposed to go. It's about 8" long. I believe it went underneath from the frame to somewhere?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a small thing but in the computer world of zeros and ones your model number should have a period, as in 536.909800
I don't know if it makes a difference when searching or not.

I don't see a spring in the diagram on Searspartsdirect.com.

This is a link to a manual but I couldn't get it to open, maybe you'll have better luck.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/craftsman-snowblowers/1247-manual-craftsman-536-909800-a.html post number 5.

I think you have a similar model to mine. It's a three stage but mine has a geared transmission and yours has a friction plate drive.

I'm still looking for a manual for mine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Handle*

Well in looking at that picture of the control handle, I think you have a hybrid. I've had one like that basic model along with the manual. They didn't have a cable looped around the control handle, it was a S hook end. I think someone broke the cable and used something they could find to fix it.
Without seeing it in person, I'm guessing the cable that's on it is too short for the setup, thereby bending the control handle all the time.

I don't know if you can see it that well in this picture, but the right hand control is original and what I'd expect to see on yours:
Finished Back Shot Photo by hcbph | Photobucket


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Mine is a different model from yours but here are pictures released and with the lever pressed hard against the handle. I didn't have a spring anywhere in the cable.

Any chance someone put too big a spring on the engagement lever by the belt ??

(Can't get the photos to upload)


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pictures*

I don't see any pictures so unsure that you have.


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Where do these two springs go?


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Do they go to point A and B in my pic?

If so, what is the third spring?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hcbph is the resident craftsman expert but the two springs go in a and b to keep tension on the belts when engaged. The 3rd spring is used to keep the entire assembly in place when not engaged. Keeps it from flopping around. When you disengage the idler pulleys as you disengage the lever it will move for a bit the reach a point where the spring will take over on pull the assembly away.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

gravydude
Is the extra spring you have been trying to find a home for the one for the auger brake?
Barely visable in right center of the photo below. Brake pad like device that contacts auger pully when auger not engauged.


----------



## gravydude (Nov 16, 2011)

Excellent!!! Thank you.

I see the bracket but there is no pad. So maybe I'll just leave it be.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Springs*



gravydude said:


> Do they go to point A and B in my pic?
> 
> If so, what is the third spring?


Your setup is close but not exactly what I had. That spring you're noting is just a return spring so when you release the control handle it takes tension off the belts. The shot I showed is slightly modified, so I put one on each of the arms (drive and auger).

There's a pad on the arm for the auger so when it's released it puts pressure on the auger pulley to keep it from turning. You might either be able to have a brake shop bond some new material onto it for get some brake pad material and rivet it onto the arm in place of the original. I have not tried either but I've thought about doing it.

Found a better picture of a unmodified control

That spring is on the arm the cable hooks onto in order to pull it back and take tension off when the control is released. The one I included is of this one: 

I modified it to split the controls between the drive and auger, so each arm needed a return spring on them.


----------

